# LR 3 Camera Profiles



## Timothy Riley (Sep 24, 2010)

I know that LR 3 offered Lense Profiles for distortion and vingette's...But many people ask me about installing Camera Profiles to color correct their raw images via profiles.
I recall seeing something about this on AdobeLabs.com for LR 2. But I can no longer find anything about this.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 24, 2010)

The thing you're looking for is the DNG Profile Editor.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 24, 2010)

Or are you looking for the built in profiles? They're in the Calibration panel, at the top, automatically installed with 2.2 or later, from memory.


----------



## Timothy Riley (Sep 24, 2010)

Vic:
  Could you share a screen shot of this?
   The only profiles I see are the Adobe ones....


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 24, 2010)

What camera is your file from?


----------



## Timothy Riley (Sep 24, 2010)

Canon...
  But I am in search of this answer for my customers. 
  I am mr RPG KEYS.  So I kinda answer a lot of questions about LR.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 24, 2010)

I wonder if you've lost your profiles as a result of uninstalling Camera Raw or something odd like that. Strange.

As for questions, anytime you're not sure of the answer, just send 'em here!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyway, here's a screen shot of what you should see for a supported Canon model. Note that the 'untwist' are 3rd party profiles, and not provided by Adobe as part of the normal install.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 25, 2010)

Re-installing LR would fix that.


----------



## Braders (Sep 28, 2010)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=11129.msg74961#msg74961 date=12853697'8]
Anyway, here's a screen shot of what you should see for a supported Canon model. Note that the 'untwist' are 3rd party profiles, and not provided by Adobe as part of the normal install.
[/quote]

Brad 

What difference do u see with the dcp tool untwist profiles u created?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't create them. I d/l'd them from somewhere (I think from a link on the Flickr Lr forum) quite some time ago. It's possible they came from Thomas Lester, here: http://blog.thomaslesterphotography.com/photography/invariate-adobe-camera-profiles/ . I think I played with them for 1' or 15 minutes, and then never deleted them. The difference wasn't enough to matter for me, while I'm obsessive-compulsive about a lot of things, that brand of dead-on color accuracy isn't one of them.

The intent of these 'untwisted' invariant profiles is to overcome the the color shift frequently encountered when using strong Highlight Recovery settings in combination with the Adobe provided camera calibration profiles.

I think Nik, (Sizzlingbadger) has done a lot of experimentation and research on this, and I'm sure he'll be more informative than I.  Here's a recent thread on the topic, if you missed it: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=9911.'


----------



## Braders (Sep 28, 2010)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=11129.msg75146#msg75146 date=128564'912]
 Here's a recent thread on the topic, if you missed it: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=9911.'
[/quote]

Na, didn't miss it....i started it!! lol
thanks brad
brad


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 28, 2010)

oops, so I see, now.....


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 28, 2010)

The untwisted profiles can give odd colour shifts even when no adjustments are made, I often find they over-saturate too (I don't use them). The invariant profiles look pretty much the same as the standard profiles (with no adjustments) but don't shift when you apply adjustments (I use these for all my work and have set them as my defaults)

You can download them all from my website.


----------



## Braders (Sep 28, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=11129.msg75155#msg75155 date=1285646795]
The untwisted profiles can give odd colour shifts even when no adjustments are made, I often find they over-saturate too (I don't use them). The invariant profiles look pretty much the same as the standard profiles (with no adjustments) but don't shift when you apply adjustments (I use these for all my work and have set them as my defaults)

You can download them all from my website.
[/quote]
thanks mate..

Subtle differences on a few files i just tried. Will be interested to see on the ones that tend to shift heavily with any recovery adjustment.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 28, 2010)

The recovery slider is the main culprit for the colour shifts, I find reds and bright pinks are the worst effected.


----------

